# Your PC



## Kioskask (Apr 24, 2016)

This has probably been posted before, but my new monitor and stuff arrived today and I was wondering what everyone else's PC's looked like.


----------



## Tattorack (Apr 27, 2016)

Mine is an MSI gaming laptop, here are mah specs:
i5 2.3 Ghz quad core processor (with possibility to overclock).
8GB DDR6 RAM.
2GB nVidia GTX 950m GPU.
Intel HD 4000 GPU.


----------



## MakTheFurry (Apr 27, 2016)

The monitor to the right is for my laptop for server's and the monitor to the right of my main monitor is broken (rip)
As far as specs,




Its not the best but it does the job


----------



## Tattorack (Apr 27, 2016)

MakTheFurry said:


> The monitor to the right is for my laptop for server's and the monitor to the right of my main monitor is broken (rip)
> As far as specs,
> 
> 
> ...


I would suggest upgrading your RAM.
It looks like it would bottleneck your CPU.


----------



## MakTheFurry (Apr 27, 2016)

Kioskask said:


> Holy mother of wires!



Yeah xD it's a problem 







Tattorack said:


> I would suggest upgrading your RAM.
> It looks like it would bottleneck your CPU.



How bad will it effect the CPU? It's currently doing the job so it's meh- okay


----------



## MakTheFurry (Apr 27, 2016)

Kioskask said:


> I'm 100% sure that I could never recreate a masterpiece like that



I wouldn't call it a 


Kioskask said:


> masterpiece


xD During the summer I think I'll try organise all the cables


----------



## Tattorack (Apr 27, 2016)

MakTheFurry said:


> How bad will it effect the CPU? It's currently doing the job so it's meh- okay


Ultimately it depends on what you actually DO with the rig and how many cores you have.
But I would suggest investing in 16GB of RAM.


----------



## MakTheFurry (Apr 27, 2016)

Tattorack said:


> Ultimately it depends on what you actually DO with the rig and how many cores you have.
> But I would suggest investing in 16GB of RAM.



Does the motherboard have that many RAM slots? 



Kioskask said:


> That sounds like a pretty good plan  My really organised brain is having a meltdown from looking at it xD



Yeah sorry! xD


----------



## MakTheFurry (Apr 27, 2016)

Anybody spot the trains in the desk screenshot?


----------



## Tattorack (Apr 27, 2016)

MakTheFurry said:


> Does the motherboard have that many RAM slots?


Instead of using, say 4 cards of 4GB it would be better to use two cards of 8GB.


----------



## MakTheFurry (Apr 27, 2016)

Kioskask said:


> Found em'!



Yay!
The class 395 and the class 156!



Tattorack said:


> Instead of using, say 4 cards of 4GB it would be better to use two cards of 8GB.



I didn't even know 8GB ram sticks existed!


----------



## Ben Dragon 81037 (Apr 27, 2016)

My PC is a mixture of hand-me-downs, new and used components, so while it still runs in the 90s 



It can still run most of my favourite games.

Here's a little fact, that flat screen monitor is actually my first flat screen monitor I have ever had...

So yeah, I tend to run my current components into the ground before buying new ones.


----------



## MakTheFurry (Apr 27, 2016)

Ben Dragon 81037 said:


> My PC is a mixture of hand-me-downs, new and used components, so while it still runs in the 90s
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice monitor! Looks like a nice homely setup


----------



## MakTheFurry (Apr 27, 2016)

Tattorack said:


> Instead of using, say 4 cards of 4GB it would be better to use two cards of 8GB.



CORSAIR Vengeance 16GB (2 x 8GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model CMZ16GX3M2A1600C10 - Newegg.com

Would that do? 2x 8GB DDR3 RAM?

* UPDATE *

Maybe this one would be better,


----------



## Ben Dragon 81037 (Apr 27, 2016)

To be honest, it would be nice to have a better looking PC, but honestly, its lasted me AGES.

My brothers normally handle my PC upgrades and in fact, my friend helped me with upgrading the RAM and switching graphics card slots.

In fact, my computer has a wifi card, so yeah, wireless internet connection FTW.


----------



## Experimentonomen (Apr 27, 2016)

This be my main machine:









Specs:
Gigabyte GA-Z97-HD3 mobo
Intel i5-4670k 3.5GHz
16GB Corsair Vengeance DDR3 RAM
120GB Samsung SSDNOW series SSD
Some random trash picked harddrives ranging from around 250GB to 1TB.
Sapphire Vapor-X R9 280X GPU
Corsair TX750W PSU
Corsair Air 540 case

OS of choice: Windows 7 Home Premium x64


----------



## Tattorack (Apr 27, 2016)

MakTheFurry said:


> CORSAIR Vengeance 16GB (2 x 8GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model CMZ16GX3M2A1600C10 - Newegg.com
> 
> Would that do? 2x 8GB DDR3 RAM?
> 
> ...


Can't go wrong with Corsair.
They're meant for gaming, so they should be able to withstand some heat, meaning that extensive heavy use won't wear them out as much.


----------



## Experimentonomen (Apr 27, 2016)

Actually i cannot play that thing at all.


----------



## EN1GMAT1C (Apr 27, 2016)

Hey guys, meet my computer. His name is Bob. I had his power supply replaced months ago, the first one is an old pic:




That's him currently under my desk:




And that's my desk setup





Srry can't share specs, I'm out all day right now. He's not as impressive as you other peeps, but man this kid gets the job done.


----------



## Saiko (Apr 28, 2016)

I like my desktop. It doesn't have the very best parts, but they're still damn good. c:


----------



## Saiko (Apr 28, 2016)

Kioskask said:


> That desktop wallpaper looks really cool


Ikr?! I found it while googling fractals a few years back.


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Apr 29, 2016)




----------



## MakTheFurry (Apr 29, 2016)

SSJ3Mewtwo said:


>



2 GPU's Damn!


----------



## Somnium (Apr 29, 2016)

someone needs to get a life


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Apr 30, 2016)

MakTheFurry said:


> 2 GPU's Damn!



32GB Quad Channel DDR4, 2133MHz

Dual 24GB GDDR5 NVIDIA(R) GeForce(R) GTX Titan Z SLI(TM)

512GB SSD 6Gb/s Main 

4TB 6kRPM SATA 6Gb/s 

Intel(R) Dual Band Wireless-AC 7260 @ 5GHz + Bluetooth

Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-5960X (8-cores, 20MB Cache, Overclocked up to 4.0 GHz w/ Turbo Boost)


----------



## Parafrosyni (Apr 30, 2016)

I need to dust, but here's my PC. She gets the job done pretty nicely. :^)


----------



## Kioskask (Apr 30, 2016)

I'm getting jealous now...


----------



## MakTheFurry (Apr 30, 2016)

I'm going to focus on my RAM and GPU now


----------



## Experimentonomen (May 2, 2016)

My current bedroom puter:


----------



## MakTheFurry (May 3, 2016)

Experimentonomen said:


> My current bedroom puter:




Nice wallpaper


----------



## cyclingswitch (May 4, 2016)

MakTheFurry said:


> xD During the summer I think I'll try organise all the cables



Suggestion from someone who has done large-scale networking for about 6 years...buy velcro-strips. Never use zip-ties. Some of my co-workers love the "IT Porn" of perfectly run cables that are properly labeled and have hundreds of zip-ties, but I can say from experience that the minute something has to move (more likely on a desktop than in a strategic-level communications facility, but it still happens) you will hate every single zip tie as you cut them off.


----------



## cyclingswitch (May 4, 2016)

SSJ3Mewtwo said:


> 32GB Quad Channel DDR4, 2133MHz
> 
> Dual 24GB GDDR5 NVIDIA(R) GeForce(R) GTX Titan Z SLI(TM)
> 
> ...



Okay, so I have to ask... What are you using to cool that monster? I am assuming some form of liquid cooling because I don't think any fan setup would keep that thing at a reasonable temp.


----------



## modfox (May 4, 2016)

my computer is a ríða vitleysa
stykki af vitleysa


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (May 4, 2016)

cyclingswitch said:


> Okay, so I have to ask... What are you using to cool that monster? I am assuming some form of liquid cooling because I don't think any fan setup would keep that thing at a reasonable temp.



Liquid cooling, yes.  And the case design is meant to enable a high volume of air to circulate through the machine.  It's triangular not just to look cool, but also to keep the machine cool.  Air is drawn in by one fan in the front, and passed back out the back side of the machine by another.  Since it's a triangular design, that means the back end slants away from the wall or desk the computer is set near, and can circulate more freely, so the computer isn't going to bake itself by circulating the same heated air over and over.


----------



## Experimentonomen (May 4, 2016)

Took ownership of a new toy today:


----------



## modfox (May 4, 2016)

CPU: Zilog Z80A 3.5 MHz processor
Memory: 48 Kb
GPU: 256x192 resolution, 15 colors (7 shades bright mode for each black), each 8 x 8 pixel square limited to a max of 2 colors
Monitor: Generic second-hand colour CRT television
Audio: 1 channel with 1-bit sound using a 10-octave built-in beeper + AY-3-8912 sound chip with 3 channels of 4-bit sound
Operating System: Sinclair BASIC
Keyboard: 40-key rubber membrane keyboard w/ up to six BASIC functions per key
Peripherals: Generic portable cassette player, Kempston Joystick Interface + Competition Pro


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (May 4, 2016)

modfox said:


> CPU: Zilog Z80A 3.5 MHz processor
> Memory: 48 Kb
> GPU: 256x192 resolution, 15 colors (7 shades bright mode for each black), each 8 x 8 pixel square limited to a max of 2 colors
> Monitor: Generic second-hand colour CRT television
> ...



Could that even play Pong?


----------



## modfox (May 5, 2016)

n


SSJ3Mewtwo said:


> Could that even play Pong?


yes


----------



## cyclingswitch (May 6, 2016)

modfox said:


> CPU: Zilog Z80A 3.5 MHz processor
> Memory: 48 Kb
> GPU: 256x192 resolution, 15 colors (7 shades bright mode for each black), each 8 x 8 pixel square limited to a max of 2 colors
> Monitor: Generic second-hand colour CRT television
> ...



I can't claim lower specs than that... But I have one system with a 900Mhz ARM CPU and 1 GB of RAM. (Yay Raspberry Pi!)

Building an arcade machine with it.


----------



## Augmented Husky (May 7, 2016)

modfox said:


> CPU: Zilog Z80A 3.5 MHz processor
> Memory: 48 Kb
> GPU: 256x192 resolution, 15 colors (7 shades bright mode for each black), each 8 x 8 pixel square limited to a max of 2 colors
> Monitor: Generic second-hand colour CRT television
> ...



Most smartwatches now a days have better processing power than that XD


----------



## x_eleven (May 11, 2016)

*Welcome Screen:*






*Running Enlightenment:*






From uname:

Linux
FoxBox
#2 SMP
x86_64 AMD Athlon64 X2 Dual Core Processor
3000+
AuthenticAMD
GNU/Linux


----------



## Experimentonomen (May 12, 2016)

Built a new one yesterday:


----------



## Quinnn (May 17, 2016)

Specs:

i5-6600k @ 4.7ghz
16GB DDR4 2800mhz EVGA
ASUS Z170-AR
R9 290X (just sold this card today, so currently I'm running off integrated :c
HX850i 850w Platinum PSU
250gb Micron M.2  SSD (boot)
500gb Samsung 850 EVO SSD (storage)
Corsair 450D Case
and of course, almost 100% EK watercooling components!

I had a lot of fun putting this together.


----------



## Quinnn (May 18, 2016)

Kioskask said:


> That looks absolutely stunning! I wish I could afford to do that.


Thanks! You'd be surprised how relatively inexpensive it was. I bought everything used, second hand, or on clearance (except the case).


----------



## lolcox (May 18, 2016)

This is my desk before the move to Oregon.
I've got too much clutter on my desk right now that I need to sort before I can take a current photo that includes display 3.

Since the move, the only changes inside the case are two fewer hard drives (to be fixed soon, with two new drives sitting on my desk waiting for install), and a move to Windows 10.
GPU temps are currently high because I'm mining. Might as well make a few cents off reading the forums, eh?


----------



## BaxterKangaroo (May 22, 2016)

*My Semi-Good Low End PC*


----------



## Roughmaxen (Jun 11, 2016)

OwO this is gonna be good. Have to rigs. But i can't remember all the details as one is not here.

I'll try to list what i can remember.

Rig 1: triple 1440 asus gaming monitors.
Sli gtx gigabyte 960 nvidia graphics cards
3 tower fans
Intel core i5775r 3.80 ghz
32gb ram
850w psu (i think :x)
Intel something something motherboard... It's old but was top end in around 2009
 Hmm. Can't remember the rest.

She's my pride and joy 

Oh and 3 Kensington 120gb ssd. With one 500gb hdd


One i have here has:
960 gtx geforce
A 5th generation intel i5 something with the same motherboard in my other rig (got these base parts at our office from unused pcs)
8gb ram
A 500watt psu
One crappy office monitor, samsung 1080p.
A 14 year old tower  on the limit of fitting the gpu.
One rear fan
And no problems with it so far :*)


----------



## Roughmaxen (Jun 11, 2016)

Btw 70% of those parts i didnt buy. Due to it all being used parts handed to me. Having family who are programmers has some perks... But not when you realise you know nothing. And all your actions online CAN be found if they wanted to snoop about. So that's a negative


----------



## Roughmaxen (Jun 11, 2016)

EN1GMAT1C said:


> Hey guys, meet my computer. His name is Bob. I had his power supply replaced months ago, the first one is an old pic:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ye old cork board desktop tower... That's what i use for testing any faulty hardware :3 usually old ssd which have been found to be faulty. The company ordered over 800 Kensington ssd.  After a couple years most became garbage :/ wasn't even so much of a job to me. Messing around with different hardware, diagnosing issues. Was fun!


----------



## darien (Jun 13, 2016)

*HTPC / NAS*
*OS*: Ubuntu 14.04 LTS
*Monitor*: 50" 1080p HDTV
*KB & Mouse*: none, accessible via VNC, SSH, WebUI, MCE Remote, and my Android Phone.
*Chasis*: Kaitian KT-600
*PSU*: CoolerMaster GXII 550W
*CPU*: AMD A6-5400k APU
*RAM*: 8 Gigs GSkill Sniper DDR3 1600
*GPU*: AMD Radeon HD 7540D integrated on-die in APU
*HDD0*: 120GB Hitachi 2.5" Sata II 3G/s (OS/Swap) mounted via backplate adapter*
*HDD1*: 3TB 3.5" Seagate ST3000DM001 7200RPM 64Meg cache Sata III 6Gb/s
*HDD2*: 1TB 3.5" Seagate 7200RPM 32Meg cache Sata II 3Gb/s
Note: additional storage will probably required soon. Would like to eventually get a proper set of three 4TB+ drives to put in Raid 5, but it isn't really needed atm

*Main Rig*
*OS*: Windows 7 Home Premium
*Monitor*: 24" 16:9 ASUS VW246h (I miss having 3 of them)
*KB/Mouse*: CoolerMaster Storm Devastator Red Backlit Combo
*Chasis*: Corsair Carbide Air 540
*Mobo: *AsRock 970 Fatality Performance Edition***
*PSU*: Corsair 750 Watt***
*CPU*: AMD FX-6300 with a CoolerMaster Hyper 212 Evo 
*RAM: *8 Gb ATeam DDR3 2100 (PC 317000)***
*GPU*: Asus ATI Radeon HD 7770 2Gb*
*HDD0*: Silicon Power 250Gb SataIII 6G/s SSD (OS & Programs)*
*HDD1*: 500Gb Seagate 7200 RPM 16M cache (Data Storage)
*HDD2*: 250Gb Seagate 7200 RPM 16M cache (VM Storage for two debian VM's, kali, xp, ubunutu, and slackware)
Note: in the process of slowly upgrading this machine, just upgraded the Case and Cooler, plan to replace the cpu, ram at some point after AMD's new line hits, which may require also require a mobo upgrade. A GPU upgrade is needed as well, but again, this is waiting until after nVidia drops their Pascal line due out later this year. Cooling was my immediate concern with my stock cpu fan slowly dying.

*B!%#* Box*
*OS*: Debian 7
*Monitor*: 19" 4:3 ViewSonic something-or-other.
*KB/Mouse*: CoolerMaster Storm Devastator Blue Backlit Combo
*Chasis*: DeepCool Tesseract
*Mobo*: El-Cheapo MSI board, I've forgotten the model and cba to check
*PSU*: Whatever crap 450/500W PSU came with the Kaitian KT-600 that I didn't trust in the HTPC
*CPU*: AMD FX-6300
*RAM*: 8Gb ATeam DDR3 2100
*GPU*: MSI ATI Radeon HD 5570 1Gb
*HDD0*: 250 Gig WesternDigital 7200 RPM Sata II 3Gb/s
*HDD1*:  160 Gig something or other salvaged from an old HP with windows 7 slapped on it for a friend.
note: while generally used for transcoding, rendering, compiling large chunks of code, and cpu intensive things that i don't want to bog down my main rig with when i'm busy gaming or heavily multi-tasking- this machine is currently out on loan to a friend in need.

So sue me, I'm a nerd. Anything marked with * is slated for replacement/upgrade as funds are available to dump into my obsession.


----------



## MrPhox (Jun 14, 2016)

I have now is a dinosaure.

A Intel Celeron D. 80 gig or HD, 1.5 gig of RAM, Win XP

My computer die on me June 11 , the mother board die and did not go to the bios to load.

I was having problem with the com, but did not know what was it, then my second HD was no longer show. I manage to backup my book mark and my furry folder on a USB key. I try to reboot, but the computer stop. No bip, no video signal, nothing.

I remove the video card and plug the monitor direct on the mother board, no signal. I remove 3 of the 4 gig of ram, no signal. I remove the HD no signal.

The ram are ok, the HD seem ok since when I boot I can feel it.

So its the motherboard that die 

It was a AMD Athlon 64x2 Dual core processor 4200+ 2.20Ghz with 4 gig of RAM 64bits win 7 HD 500 Gig and 200 Gig. Video card of 1 gig.


----------



## Blu-wolf (Jul 7, 2016)

No pictures since it isn't much to see as its basically a 5 year old Dell laptop that's been upgraded over the years.  Runs like a champ though. 

Operating System: Windows 10 Pro 64-bit (10.0, Build 10586)
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU  Q 740  @ 1.73GHz (8 CPUs), ~1.7GHz
  Memory: 8192MB RAM
 Kingston 500gb SSD
WD 500gb internal hdd


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jul 7, 2016)

AMD Athlon II x4 640
GTX 650
8GB RAM
1TB HDD

It lets me play the games I care about at decent graphics and I got it for 80$ so I can't complain at all


----------



## MrPhox (Jul 7, 2016)

This week I will see how it turn out. It need a power supply, a battery for the motherboard, a HD to install the OS, I still got 2 gig of ram, still got my video card and the old HDs. Don't know if the motherboard is good or not.

If not I will have to wait and see in august due to a problem with the landlord.


----------



## Experimentonomen (Nov 15, 2016)

I throwed away most of the laptops and a buncha stationaries i had sitting around, instead i got myself this thing added to my system:


----------



## Alpine (Nov 19, 2016)

I have an 8.5lb ASUS Laptop (great arm workout carrying that daily with its massive charging cord and plenty of other items). My lifestyle unfortunately couldn't support lugging a desktop everywhere, so I decided to upgrade my cheapo Costco lappy.

Graphics: GTX 980M 
Processor: Intel i7-6700HQ 2.6GHz (it'll go up to 3.4 safely)
OS: Windoge 10 64 Bit on a 128GB SSD
HD: In additon to the SSD, internal 1TB HDD + 1.5TB external and a ploethra of flash drives
USB: 4 USB Slots (still not enough)
RAM: 16gb
Screen: 17.3" and usually dual screen onto my tv for 8 windows open at one time
Broken U key


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Nov 19, 2016)

Glorious PC upgrade

AMD FX 6300 OC'ed to 4.1ghz
Radeon RX 480 8GB
8GB DDR3 RAM

And now 2 monitors


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 19, 2016)




----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Nov 19, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


>



That room looks like it's surrounded by 4 garage doors


----------



## Alpine (Nov 19, 2016)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> That room looks like it's surrounded by 4 garage doors



Interior decorator: What kind of walls would you like for your room?
"Well I like to spend a lot of time in the garage..."
Interior decorator: Say no more


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 19, 2016)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> That room looks like it's surrounded by 4 garage doors


Indeed.

Garage doors painted white with posters on'em.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Nov 19, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Indeed.
> 
> Garage doors painted white with posters on'em.



This bothers me way more than it should


----------



## stimpy (Nov 22, 2016)

This is my machine, not much but it does the 4 main things I need to do. Play gta iv, MSTS, CSGO and the pokies


----------



## Hollandicus (Nov 24, 2016)

My battlestation is a hackintosh (a pc built and rigged to run OSX)! his name is Ambrose.










_I ... might have named him after a porygon i have in one of my pokemon games._

took me literally a week to get all the low-level stuff working so he would boot, but i've had him for about two years now and he's extremely stable.

*OS:* OS X 10.11.6 El Capitan
*CPU:* Intel Core i5-4570 3.2GHz Quad-Core
*Motherboard:* Gigabyte GA-Z87MX-D3H Micro ATX LGA1150 
*Memory:* G.Skill Ripjaws X Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3
*Storage:* Crucial M500 120GB 2.5" SSD & Seagate Barracuda 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM HDD
*Video Card:* EVGA GeForce GTX 760 2GB 
*Case:* BitFenix Prodigy M Midnight MicroATX Mini 
*Keyboard:* Cooler Master CM Storm QuickFire Rapid Wired Gaming Keyboard 
*Mouse:* Logitech G500 Wired Laser Mouse


----------



## Druky! (Dec 8, 2016)

MakTheFurry said:


> CORSAIR Vengeance 16GB (2 x 8GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model CMZ16GX3M2A1600C10 - Newegg.com
> 
> Would that do? 2x 8GB DDR3 RAM?
> 
> ...



Upgrading your RAM probably isn't going to be your best option... you're running an i5-4600 but you only have a GTX 650; you should match that i5 with a better GPU with performance like the GTX 960/AMD R9 380, these are older cards, their newer generation cards are the RX 470 and the GTX 1060


----------



## (Crow) (Dec 12, 2016)

3rd gen ipod touch (don't have pc). I use neighbor's wi-fi because here internet is expensive and I think he doesn't even use internet so whatever


----------



## Generic Fox (Jan 18, 2017)

My computer is a libreboot thinkpad x200 running trisquel gnu/linux-libre.


----------



## SuperShermanTanker (Jan 19, 2017)

My workstation/gaming PC with a i5 4690k overclocked to 4.2ghz at 1.18 volts with a Antec AIO unit on top of it I also have 2 1tb hdds and one 3tb hdd and a 500gh hdd in a hotswap bay and a 270gb ssd for the boot drive. It also has 16gb of ram and a 8gb reference AMD Radeon RX 480 as the main GPU and a Sappire Radeon R7 240 that has no display hooked up to it and does calculations for a program called Folding@Home. All of it is powered by a Corsair 750watt 80+ bronze PSU and I'm using a Asrock Z97 Extreme 4 motherboard. 
(Will update with pics when I get the chance to compress the immages to be less then 1mb in size)


----------



## MrFranco (Jan 31, 2017)

The monitor is from 2008, although it became mine 4 years later, when my brother, my dad and I had our own PCs each. The res is 1680 x 1050, if I'm not wrong.

Also I'm GLAD I bought this case (Cooler Master Elite 130). First it was merely aesthetic, but also due the shape, it has a mucb better gravity center. I mean, that's the best place I could place in my room... Since I also use a sketchbook on my desk.

I built the PC with my brother on late September. It was my 1st built. My brother has built quite a few for a decade, but I think it was his first mini-ITX.

Specs time!

i5-6500
ASUS H110I PLUS
MSI GTX 950 GAMING 2
2 x 8GB Crucial DDR4
SSD Crucial 256 GB
HDD WD 1TB Blue
Seasonic 620w

I bought one of the ram sticks and the HDD two months later. I'm kinda regretful for not buying a modular PSU... Kinda a pain cleaning my PC. Should had spent just a few more bucks.

I reseached everything on: SoloTodo, a site that compares component prices from all stores of a few South american countries; a couple of FB art groups; LinusTechTips' forum and YouTube channel. Before I didn't even know about compatibilities of each piece, and I knew it was easy to learn. My brother and brother in law merely helped me on saving my budget a bit when I asked for help afterwards.

Am I happy with this? FUCK YES! At first I was afraid it wasn't going to be enough, but those PC gamers surely have elitist perspectives. It wasn't cheap after all! I just wanted a good PC for 3D rendering and drawing, and don't upgrade for years (maybe only the GPU if I make 3D an income).

Redout is the only modern game I have atm. It runs at 60fps half of the time with all settings max. The worst is like 20fps, but that's only like 1% of the time.

So yeah! Long live my PC.


----------



## Khazius (Jan 31, 2017)

GPU: MSI Gefore GTX 1070 Quicksilver 
Motherboard: Asus Crosshair V Fomula-Z CPU 
Cooler: Cooler Master Seidon liquid cooler 
Power: Corsair 750W 80+ platinum power supply 
Storage: 500gb Ram: 16gb 
Monitor: 29' LG extra wide


----------



## Ralph Randall (Feb 1, 2017)

I'd show you my setup but it's a little messy


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 1, 2017)

My current desktop setup. It changes often, sometimes I sit on the couch.

Obligatory Specs:

Nvidia GTX960M
Intel Core i7-6700HQ CPU @ 2.60 GHz
8 GB Ram (expandable)
1TB Storage
And 64 bit Windows 10 Home


----------



## DennyFrontier (Feb 2, 2017)




----------



## Martin2W (Feb 4, 2017)

I have shitty pc that I assembled in 2013. I5 4670, 8gb ram, gtx 770, asus h81m-a, strike x one case, 650w raider psu.


----------



## MrFranco (Feb 4, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> I have shitty pc that I assembled in 2013. I5 4670, 8gb ram, gtx 770, asus h81m-a, strike x one case, 650w raider psu.


That doesn't sound shitty, if you ask me...


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 4, 2017)

MrFranco said:


> That doesn't sound shitty, if you ask me...


 maybe, just needs gpu upgrade


----------



## MrFranco (Feb 4, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> maybe, just needs gpu upgrade








Your GPU has a slightly better performance than mine... But it's already falling back in DirectX support.

As for the rest of your components, if gaming is the most demanding task you do on your PC, I think you won't need any upgrade soon. I haven't seen any game that requires more than 8GB of ram, and you have a 4th gen of Intel Core, which is very similar to the newer ones.


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 4, 2017)

MrFranco said:


> Your GPU has a slightly better performance than mine... But it's already falling back in DirectX support.
> 
> As for the rest of your components, if gaming is the most demanding task you do on your PC, I think you won't need any upgrade soon. I haven't seen any game that requires more than 8GB of ram, and you have a 4th gen of Intel Core, which is very similar to the newer ones.


Actually there


MrFranco said:


> Your GPU has a slightly better performance than mine... But it's already falling back in DirectX support.
> 
> As for the rest of your components, if gaming is the most demanding task you do on your PC, I think you won't need any upgrade soon. I haven't seen any game that requires more than 8GB of ram, and you have a 4th gen of Intel Core, which is very similar to the newer ones.


Vega would be my next upgrade.


----------



## _Hushy (Mar 1, 2017)

CPU i5 4690k overclocked from 3.5 to 4.66Ghz
RAM @ 2400mhz OC (10-12-12-20)
GPU 2 AMD Radeon HD6950's in crossfire with unlocked 6970 shaders and clocks.
Only SSD storage.


 




Martin2W said:


> Vega would be my next upgrade.



AMD <3


----------



## BaxterKangaroo (Mar 20, 2017)

Nice  laptop i got on sale for $280


----------



## GigaBit (Apr 3, 2017)

Thought I'd post my builds.
I sadly don't have any pictures.

Main Computer
Base: Dell Optiplex 380
OS: Windows 10 Pro 64-bit
CPU: Core 2 Quad Q9400 @ 2.66GHz
RAM: 4GB DD3 @ 531Mhz
Graphics: Radeon R7 240 w/ 2GB GDDR3
Storage: Samsung EVO 850 250GB & WD3200AAJS 300GB

I originally got this computer as a trade from a friend and I've slowly upgraded it from then.
It plays low end games fairly well, but I don't use it for gaming much.
It gets the job done.

Secondary/Emulating Computer
Base: Custom built
OS: Windows 7 Home Prem
CPU: AMD x64 Dual Core
RAM: 3GB DD2
Graphics: Radeon x800xt power color
Storage: Some WD HDD w/ 250GBs

I would have gone into better detail here but this computer is a pain to pull out and it was very late at night while I was writing this.
Anywho... I use this computer to emulate NES/SNES/Gensis games on my TV.
I had some issues with screen tearing for a while until I found out it was running my TV at 29hz Interlaced. I then set it up to 60hz and it runs fine now.
btw TV is an old Magnavox CRT (I have no idea what model).


----------



## S.D.O.S. (Apr 3, 2017)

My home setup is a combo I guess since I need portability and also a powerful desktop so I play around with a Razer Blade Stealth ultrabook, 12.5" 2560x1440 CPU: i7 2.5 GHz RAM: 8 GB.

Desktop case is hidden bellow the table since I don't like wires showing etc I do enjoy my Corsair _Strafe_ RGB _Keyboard_ w/ MX _Silent_ Switches, Corsair Sabre RGB and ofc Corsair Void RGB headset and for art I really dig my 21:9 format screen that you can see a bit on this picture in the back, really a nice format for arts, also have my wacom tablet hidden bellow the Stealth in that picture, the cfg I built on a Corsair 380T White case is i7-6700 3.4Ghz, 16GB, GTX960 SC, when it comes to storage I lost track and since I'm in my office I can't really know by memory but it's above 8 TB. 

The case is really nice for me since sometimes I'll use it on travels and it just looks like a traveling case, so I can just pick it up and there I go.







Corsair Case is this model:


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Apr 12, 2017)

Fusby said:


> I'll add a pic later, but...
> 
> i7 4770k
> 16 GB RAM
> ...



Why not a 1080 instead of a 1070?


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 12, 2017)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> Why not a 1080 instead of a 1070?


Budget, perhaps?

There is not much of an increase in performance from a 1070 to a 1080. A 1080 do cost sum moolah.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Apr 12, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Budget, perhaps?
> 
> There is not much of an increase in performance from a 1070 to a 1080. A 1080 do cost sum moolah.



But 1070 is the budget card of that generation and if you're going with an i7 then you've gotta go the whole way


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 12, 2017)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> But 1070 is the budget card of that generation and if you're going with an i7 then you've gotta go the whole way


Really? I thought the 1060 was the budget card?


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Apr 12, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Really? I thought the 1060 was the budget card?


*70 are the budget cards while the *60 are the lower-end office work


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 12, 2017)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> *70 are the budget cards while the *60 are the lower-end office work


Really? 70's are the budget cards? Ok.


----------



## stimpy (Apr 12, 2017)

this is my alternative PC for when I cant or don't want to use my other one.  I purchased it along with another computer for $20 last week.


----------



## GigaBit (Apr 12, 2017)

stimpy said:


> this is my alternative PC for when I cant or don't want to use my other one.  I purchased it along with another computer for $20 last week.



Ay! Windows XP! It's one of my favorite OSs.
I have it running on the majority of my older systems.


----------



## Wolf-Snipe (Apr 13, 2017)

Well....that's my pc:

eMachines E720

4gb ram
Intel Pentium Dual-Core T4200 2.0 Ghz
Intel GMA 4500XHD(or something like that)
250 GB HDD
OS: Windows 7 Profesional


----------



## AustinB (Apr 14, 2017)

I don't have a PC cause I'm poor. Wish I did though


----------



## Wristan (Apr 21, 2017)

Due to some recent events I've manage to do a bit of an upgrade on my computer. I've complied a list on Pcpartpicker with a single picture(due to technically issues I was tired and only manage to take the one shot of it when completed.) As for the rest of stuff I'm using a Dying LG HDTV and a LG Monitor(which is in the pcpartpicker list). I'll post a picture of my desk layout with the link to my pcpartpicker completed build (Wristan's Completed Build - Core i5-6600K 3.5GHz Quad-Core, GeForce GTX 960 4GB, Element G ATX Mid Tower - PCPartPicker

Images are of my desk with my screen and the chair I use.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 21, 2017)

I have a 2 month old Dell Inspiron laptop in silver. It replaced a black HP Pavilion laptop which BROKE IN HALF after only two years worth of use.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Apr 21, 2017)

Wristan said:


> View attachment 18199 View attachment 18200 Due to some recent events I've manage to do a bit of an upgrade on my computer. I've complied a list on Pcpartpicker with a single picture(due to technically issues I was tired and only manage to take the one shot of it when completed.) As for the rest of stuff I'm using a Dying LG HDTV and a LG Monitor(which is in the pcpartpicker list). I'll post a picture of my desk layout with the link to my pcpartpicker completed build (Wristan's Completed Build - Core i5-6600K 3.5GHz Quad-Core, GeForce GTX 960 4GB, Element G ATX Mid Tower - PCPartPicker
> 
> Images are of my desk with my screen and the chair I use.


That looks like one comfy chair


----------



## Wristan (Apr 23, 2017)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> That looks like one comfy chair


It is better then all the chairs I've had in the past. I got a Wing Back Chair for my computer due to any and every computer chair I've bought broke after a year. I get parts replaced with the warranty on the chairs, but that only last another 6 months to a year. Eventually it got so bad there wasn't much more replacement parts could do. I spent so much on chairs from 300 to 700$ and the results were the same. The other issue with the computer chairs I had was that after a few hours of sitting no matter what I would do my hips or backs would ache. Even getting up every couple of hours still didn't help. 

The only minor issue with having a chair like this is not wheels, but I just put those furniture movers under the legs so it'll slide on the carpet. So far has worked out really well and no more aches and pain from sitting.


----------



## Saiko (Apr 23, 2017)

So a couple months ago I got this little beast. It's Intel's Skull Canyon NUC and is the best personal server I could hope for. It has a quad core i7 in it, but I could run it at 100% for a month straight and only add $6 to my power bill. Now I can run stuff on it remotely instead of leaving my desktop on overnight.


----------



## Jinx34 (May 3, 2017)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> *70 are the budget cards while the *60 are the lower-end office work


1030's and 1050's are their budget alternatives, 1060 is mid-range, 1070 is the introduction to the high-end, 1080 is high end, 1080Ti is creme de la creme. 
No idea from where you've gotten that the 10x series is meant for "lower end office work", as every single card so far is gaming oriented. For simple office work you generally skip the graphics card completely and use the iGPU instead nowadays. No wonder people get the impression that PC gaming is super expensive  . Or well, you know, a system capable of running pretty much any game at 1080p with high settings at 60FPS, that's one bad ass office machine. 

Anyway;

AMD R5 1600 @ 3.8GHz
MSI B350 Tomahawk
16GB Corsair LPX @ 3.2GHz
GTX 1070
Corsair 400C
Fractal Design Edison M 550W


----------



## MrPhox (May 25, 2017)

MrPhox said:


> I have now is a dinosaure.
> 
> A Intel Celeron D. 80 gig or HD, 1.5 gig of RAM, Win XP
> 
> ...



I re start to use my old Celeron for writing only.

I have since last year another  motherboard Asus M2N-SLI delux ACPI bios Revision 1302
CPU still the same, got 6 gig of rams, 

C: Main HD 500 gig  
E: 500 Gig
F:97.7 Gig
G:135 Gig
Well f and g are the same HD, they where made like that on my old Dell com.

this one running Win 7 and the Celeron is running Win XP


----------



## PixelVixen (May 27, 2017)

OwO Holy motherboards!

I have:
A 21.5 inch monitor
A HP tower with (frankly) not enough RAM to do what I need...
Keyboard
Mouse (Squeak! Squeak!)
Speakers
XP-Pen Star Series Graphics Tablet

*Looks around for any redeeming piece of gadgetry to impress the furs...*

*Pails into insignificance* XD


----------



## Caecus (May 27, 2017)

PC
I5 3570K
gtx 660
Samsung evo 850 128gb
Caviar black 1tb
Caviar blue 1tb
Nexus 500W psu

Operating system: arch linux

Accessories
Blackstorm mouse
Logitech waterproof keyboard
Razer charcaisis
Huion H610

Monitors
Philips 4K 60hz 40"
Fujitsu 22"
Asus 22"


----------



## Liam The Red (May 31, 2017)

PC:
Asus  motherboard
i5-4460
32G ram
Samsung 850 evo 480GB SSD
Dual Nvidia GTX 950
3- samsung 27" monitors ands one 42" (for watching movies while I game)

Server:
Dell poweredge T610
dual xeon CPU
128 GB ram
22 TB storage for Media (video/audio/etc)

(I have numerous and multiple other piles of crap laying around as well. Did I mention I'm a professional nerd?)


----------



## GreenZone (Jun 5, 2017)

a bit cluttered right now but here's my current build its about a decade old now when i move back home i'll have more freedom to get a gucci "office" set up it still runs everything under the sun on max for the most part but its just getting worn out now 


https://imgur.com/uIvpXtT




https://imgur.com/nEEoZM8


CPU: i7 930
GPU: GTX 660
Memory: 12 gig DDR3 triple channel (yes its that old) 
HDD: 1.5 TB (barra)  
Mobo: Gigabyte ultra durable 





and this is part of my new build i'm keeping it at my family's place in my old bedroom 



https://imgur.com/sdzWFNR


CPU: i7 7700k 
GPU: MSI GTX 1070 8gb
Memory: 16 gig DDR4 
HDD: 3tb barracuda
SSD: samsung 960 Evo 250gig
Mobo: MSI Z270 gaming M5


----------



## Liam The Red (Jun 5, 2017)

Not gonna hold out for one of the new i9's coming out soon? I'm drooling and thinking about the POWER!

Intel Core i9-7980XE 18-Core Monster CPU Reportedly Scheduled For Later This Year | HotHardware


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Jun 5, 2017)

Liam The Red said:


> Not gonna hold out for one of the new i9's coming out soon? I'm drooling and thinking about the POWER!
> 
> Intel Core i9-7980XE 18-Core Monster CPU Reportedly Scheduled For Later This Year | HotHardware


sounds unaffordable


----------



## GreenZone (Jun 5, 2017)

Liam The Red said:


> Not gonna hold out for one of the new i9's coming out soon? I'm drooling and thinking about the POWER!
> 
> Intel Core i9-7980XE 18-Core Monster CPU Reportedly Scheduled For Later This Year | HotHardware



i was gutted when i heard that cause i already got my motherboard but nah i wont 

Linus did a good talk about it

its another server level CPU that the average consumer wont have a need for my new build is supposed to be future proof so it may sound like the i9 would be a good choice but im still running a i7 930.... and it runs everything fine (ish) after 10 years so i figure the 7700k will be the same


----------



## Liam The Red (Jun 5, 2017)

Yeah. $2000 estimated list for the flagship processor is a bit spendy. Server grade flagship is at 18 physical cores though.

https://www.wired.com/2017/05/intels-new-processors-built-high-powered-future-pcs/


----------



## Saiko (Jun 5, 2017)

GreenZone said:


> my new build is supposed to be future proof so it may sound like the i9 would be a good choice but im still running a i7 930....


Your stipulation about your 930 is correct. Having a brand new flagship processor is currently not necessary for a future-proof machine because desktop CPU tech makes very little progress in computational power these days. This means the maximum CPU overhead of consumer-grade software isn't able to increase very fast, and it's often limited by more stringent mobile constraints anyway. The bigger concern in future-proofing your desktop is in the GPU where performance is still following Moore's law, allowing exponentially more GPU overhead for games and the like. Unless they're running a large scale cloud service, multiple virtual machines, or highly parallelized and intensive computations, a consumer won't benefit from one of these i9's for an incredibly long time.


----------



## Liam The Red (Jun 5, 2017)

Saiko said:


> Your stipulation about your 930 is correct. Having a brand new flagship processor is currently not necessary for a future-proof machine because desktop CPU tech makes very little progress in computational power these days. This means the maximum CPU overhead of consumer-grade software isn't able to increase very fast, and it's often limited by more stringent mobile constraints anyway. The bigger concern in future-proofing your desktop is in the GPU where performance is still following Moore's law, allowing exponentially more GPU overhead for games and the like. Unless they're running a large scale cloud service, multiple virtual machines, or highly parallelized and intensive computations, a consumer won't benefit from one of these i9's for an incredibly long time.




Very true. Besides, what application have you heard of that's optimized for 18 physical cores/36 threads? There are barely even now any that are optimized for using the 4 physical cores that are common now.


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Jun 5, 2017)

Ughh, what's wrong with you poeple I had to clean my desk to show your my picture 





That small box on the floor is the computer, I need to get a stand for it.
I7-7700k
16 gigs ram
Graphics card MSI 1050 TI
Samsung SDD 500 gigs for main
Toshiba HDD 2T for games
Mouse Evega Toro x10
Corsair Gaming keyboard K55 RGB
motherboard ASRock Z270M-ITX/ac LGA 1151
LG blue ray drive

I wanted a small ITX computer with Bluetooth and wifi enabled so I could easily bring the computer everywhere I wanted.
I highly recommend if you want to build your own ITX is make sure the case has a handle but it's eh you know.


----------



## Saiko (Jun 5, 2017)

Liam The Red said:


> Very true. Besides, what application have you heard of that's optimized for 18 physical cores/36 threads? There are barely even now any that are optimized for using the 4 physical cores that are common now.


Exactly, consumer grade software is typically too simple for that much parallelism. It'd have to be purpose-built software on a purpose-built machine.

I'm of the opinion that the true purpose of these devices is to demonstrate tangible, marketable progress in CPU design to investors and software devs rather than be used in actual machines. There's probably an element of "because it's cool" from the engineers buried in there too lol.


----------



## Liam The Red (Jun 5, 2017)

Saiko said:


> Exactly, consumer grade software is typically too simple for that much parallelism. It'd have to be purpose-built software on a purpose-built machine.
> 
> I'm of the opinion that the true purpose of these devices is to demonstrate tangible, marketable progress in CPU design to investors and software devs rather than be used in actual machines. There's probably an element of "because it's cool" from the engineers buried in there too lol.




Actually, we DO use them in virtualized server environments.  It's awfully nice to be able to spin up another virtual machine whenever you want and have it  powerful enough to do what you need without having to worry.


----------



## GreenZone (Jun 5, 2017)

Saiko said:


> Your stipulation about your 930 is correct. Having a brand new flagship processor is currently not necessary for a future-proof machine because desktop CPU tech makes very little progress in computational power these days. This means the maximum CPU overhead of consumer-grade software isn't able to increase very fast, and it's often limited by more stringent mobile constraints anyway. The bigger concern in future-proofing your desktop is in the GPU where performance is still following Moore's law, allowing exponentially more GPU overhead for games and the like. Unless they're running a large scale cloud service, multiple virtual machines, or highly parallelized and intensive computations, a consumer won't benefit from one of these i9's for an incredibly long time.


yeah but my PC is a decade old its literally worn out i need to upgrade


----------



## Liam The Red (Jun 5, 2017)

GreenZone said:


> yeah but my PC is a decade old its literally worn out i need to upgrade



It sounds like you're off to a good start though. Should give you another several years of use.


----------



## GreenZone (Jun 5, 2017)

Liam The Red said:


> It sounds like you're off to a good start though. Should give you another several years of use.



for $2500 i hope so...


----------



## GreenZone (Jul 15, 2017)

a couple hours later


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Jul 15, 2017)

GreenZone said:


> a couple hours later


ooo fancy.


----------



## Saiko (Jul 15, 2017)

GreenZone said:


>


Wait, that fan/radiator configuration is weird. Usually the radiator blows out the back or top, and the front is the intake. You have the radiator blowing out the front and either no intake, an obstructed front intake, or the top as the intake. Which direction are those top fans blowing?


----------



## GreenZone (Jul 15, 2017)

Saiko said:


> Wait, that fan/radiator configuration is weird. Usually the radiator blows out the back or top, and the front is the intake. You have the radiator blowing out the front and either no intake, an obstructed front intake, or the top as the intake. Which direction are those top fans blowing?



the front has two vents on ontop one at the bottom so it actually is taking in air it looks obstructed but it has a rather big empty chamber on the front so it works same as if you took the front pannel off (ive tested this)

i may change the two radiator fans though cause i got 3 fans for the front originally but then i found out that Kaby Lake CPUs are known to overheat so i opted for watercooling but the 3 original fans are better than the 2 radiator fans they have a higher RPM and they have more airflow

the two fans at the top and the one at the back are exhaust

the CPU water cool fan is a unique design because instead of just cooling the CPU it blows cool air on the mobo and the reduces the case's overall temp

here's a video with more in depth


----------



## GigaBit (Aug 3, 2017)

GigaBit said:


> Thought I'd post my builds.
> I sadly don't have any pictures.
> 
> Main Computer
> ...


It took me THIS freakin' long to finally get off my lazy butt and take pictures!
Anyhoo...
Main PC: [Upgraded] Dell Optiplex 380


Spoiler: Main PC








Here's my main battle station. 2 Monitors, really awesome Bose speakers (My neighbor gave me them for free along with the Samsung monitor in the picture!), Dell Keyboard, Blackweb Mouse, and "Gary" the fox plushie.





The computer isn't really anything special, just an average office computer from 2010 with some upgrades.





The computer came with no HDD when I got it. So I found one: a 250gb HDD. I later put in a SSD which you can see "hanging around" in the bottom 5.25 in. drive bay.


Secondary PC: [Upgraded] Dell Dimension E521


Spoiler: Secondary PC








I know what your're thinking: He's using a CRT monitor when there's a perfectly good LCD behind it!
There's a story behind that CRT. Not a very good one, but a story.
I recently picked up that monitor at a thrift store for $2. It's a pretty good monitor for $2. So I brought it home and decided to test it. When I started to test it, I fell in love with the crisp image the monitor provides. So that reason PLUS me being lazy, I've kept it there. (The other CRT I use for my wii.)





Here's the PC itself. Nothing much, just a Dell dimension E521 (Thank God that's a "5" not a "6".) with a few tweaks, like: New PSU, 6GBs of RAM, and Windows 7.





Here's the insides. Nothing much to marvel at, except that "sexy" cable work. Heh... heh...


Emulating PC: Custom Built


Spoiler: Emulating PC








Here it is in all it's glory! The fabled "Emulating PC". I don't have any pictures of the insides, mostly due to how much of a pain the computer is to pull out. I did get a picture of it running Super Mario World though!





The computer was built with some spare parts I had lying around, most of them being from a custom built somebody gave me.





The moment of truth! The computer handles emulation very well, even though the fans are as loud as "HECK" sometimes.
It also plays this when it boots up:

__
		https://soundcloud.com/id%3Dhttps%253A%252F%252Fsoundcloud.com%252Fuser-502184835%252Fmm2stagestartgen%252Fs-BbHed%3Bsecret_token%3Ds-BbHed%3Btrack_id%3D336110297


----------



## GreenZone (Aug 3, 2017)

GigaBit said:


> It took me THIS freakin' long to finally get off my lazy butt and take pictures!
> Anyhoo...
> Main PC: [Upgraded] Dell Optiplex 380
> 
> ...



are they work PCs or are they just everyday PCs?


----------



## GigaBit (Aug 3, 2017)

GreenZone said:


> are they work PCs or are they just everyday PCs?


Everyday PCs. 
Although the Emulating machine has no connection to the internet at all. It's job is strictly playing retro games.


----------



## Experimentonomen (Aug 6, 2017)

I spent the weekend building a new desk:


----------



## GreenZone (Aug 6, 2017)

Experimentonomen said:


> I spent the weekend building a new desk:



where did the enclosures come from? 

ive got the best desk back home in my old bedroom its one of those L shaped desks but its corporate so its big for starters has that hole to put cables through and its got a ton of shelf space and even a CD rack which isn't really needed these days but probably the most handy thing is that the PC enclosure is modular so there's a big one and a small one so if you use one and not the other you can turn the other into roll out shelves


----------



## Experimentonomen (Aug 6, 2017)

I assume you mean those three white thingies i used as a base, i bought them at a thrift store many years ago and dunno what they are and wat their original use was.


----------



## BaxterKangaroo (Dec 11, 2017)

I so happy with my new custom built gaming rig. Now i could actually play games.

CPU: AMD Ryzen 3 1300X (@3.8GHz)
CPU Cooler: AMD Wraith Stealth Cooler
GPU: Nvidia GeFroce GTX 1060 3GB
RAM: 8GB DDR4-2666 (2x4)
Storage: Hitachi Ultrastar 1TB Hard Drive
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-AB350 Gaming ATX
Case: Corsair Carbide 100R ATX Mid Tower
Power Supply: EVGA 500 BQ 500W Semi-Modular


----------



## ellaerna (Dec 11, 2017)

I have a cheap Dell laptop.
It's nothing fancy, but I did drop it on my bathroom floor and it was fine so I'm pretty pleased with it.


----------



## lupi900 (Dec 11, 2017)

Got a new ryzen build with part's from another PC.

R5 1600 at stock

CM 212x cooler

1 stick of 16 gb ddr4 at 2666mhz(upgrade to 2 later)

4TB HDD & 250GB SDD

Windows 10 64bit

Evga GTX 1080ti 

Evga 750w PSU 

Great setup for gaming at high to ultra at 1440p60.


----------



## 134 (Dec 11, 2017)

AMD FX8350 eightcore 4.5 GHz
Nvidia GTX650 (ASUS)
Thermalright Machor rev.b CPU cooler.
cheap case with a hole which I cut out with an angle grinder for the heatsink and the fan, I painted it in blue and put a red LED strip behind it to illuminate the heatsink (self soldered stuff)
M5A78L-mATX shitty Mainboard from ASUS (nothing against ASUS, I like ASUS but the Mainboard is mATX)
8GB no-name RAM 1333 mt/s
1x2TB Toshiba HDD
2x500GB WesternDigital HDD (Slow as fuck)
Sure I have Windows 10
And I built a phanteks fan intom the case with cable fixers to improve the airflow disturbed by the huge HDD's.
950 watts Power LC PSU.
0.2 meter of cheap china LED strip.
hole grid circuit board for supplying power to the leds and to change the color with potentiometers.

It works very well for playing GTA5 on medium to high graphics. (Don't ask how this is even possible)
And the maximum temperature my CPU reaches is about 52 degrees celsius (125,6 degrees fahrenheit) and lower!
(I've tested the temperature while a 24h 100% CPU loadfactor)

And I've got 2 Full HD screens infront of me
a cheap logitech mouse (this is the only mouse I am able to work with IDK why but every other mouse is like shit to me)
and an  old apple keyboard from 2008

Hopy you like my Pc... I know it is not the best you have seen here but I'm currently working on getting a better Mainboard, Case (Phanteks Enthoo Pro M with tempered Acrylic glass), Graphics card and about 16GB of fine and fresh Kingston RAM.

Greetings and Woof from germany!


----------



## Remroto (Dec 12, 2017)

I have two laptops! One is a piece of crap, the other not so much. 

*Laptop no.1 *
Maker/Model: Acer E1-570
OS: Windows 10
Display: 1366x768
GPU: Intel HD 4000
CPU: Intel Core i3-3217U processor Dual-core 1.80 GHz 
RAM: 4 GB, DDR3 SDRAM
Hard drive: 500 GB HDD

*Laptop no.1 *
Maker/Model: Dell Inspiron 17 7000
OS: Windows 8
Display: 1920x1080
GPU: GeForce GT 750M
CPU: Intel Core i7-4500U @1.80GHz
RAM: 16.0 GB
Hard drive: 1TB


----------



## Inkblooded (Dec 15, 2017)

mine is Apiece of Shitt


----------



## rekcerW (Dec 15, 2017)

2x r710's,
1 with 2x xeon something-or-other's, 16g ECC @ idk, and 6x 1tb SAS drives which were whatever was the cheapest on eBay done up in raid 6. It kind of does its own thing and I dare not upset it. Long as it's keeping data and staying updated, I'm happy. It's also not nearly as much of a pain in the ass as the other one.

The other has 2x xeon x5690's, 64gb ecc RAM @ 1333mh/z with 6x 320gb SAS drives which were whatever was the cheapest on eBay in raid 0, it's a handy little testing environment. It has a pin that's a little bit cockeyed on one of the CPU sockets that I'm fairly certain is causing it to spit out some RAM configuration errors on boot, but I'm horribly hesitant on trying to bend it back into position better than I already tried, because I'd be screwed if I mess it up and it ends up down until a new motherboard comes in. It also really didn't want to update it's iDRAC, and figured it'd be better if it went down until I got back to it in person. It spent the whole time running its fans at 100% when it did that, really made the neighbours happy for the few days that the whole spiel went on. 

Day to day is an Alienware 15 R2, which is fine enough for compiling stuff and providing a limited local testing experience.

Production server is pretty sweet, also it's costing me way more than I want to pay. I'm hoping to bring Mottled (other quirky server) onto a decent connection as it's a better unit than the server I'm paying for with a few software caveats...


----------



## MyMonkeyLife (Jan 7, 2018)

I desperately need a new PC...

My current PC

I got this dinosaur back in 2011


----------



## chrisJoy (Jul 3, 2020)

Wow, nice PC. Recently, I've also bought a new one - HP Compaq Pro 6300(not so cool as yours, but it works). I added memory and started looking for more ways to optimize the system. I started to search for best pc tune up softwares and found one in that article. If you're curious check it. It's a critical review with pros and cons, differences of softwares. Moreover, some of them are totally free. I hope that it will be useful for you, cause I found there a great program for myself.


----------



## volkinaxe (Jul 5, 2020)

just got this HP pc setup works good


----------



## MainHammond (Jul 5, 2020)

that is a sweet wallpaper


----------



## volkinaxe (Jul 5, 2020)

MainHammond said:


> that is a sweet wallpaper


here you go


----------



## Sir Thaikard (Jul 5, 2020)

I have 4 potatoes strung together that are attached to a toaster.

It is especially difficult in the summer because the tubers go moldy much faster.


----------



## Deleted member 127940 (Jul 6, 2020)

A few things.

1) The CPU isn't overheating. From what I can tell, there is miscommunication occurring between the Speccy program and the temperature sensor in the CPU socket.  I'm unsure how to fix this.

2) The CPU is actually the AF variant of the Ryzen 5 1600. The AF Ryzen 5 1600 variants utilize AMD's Zen + 12nm architecture (released in 2018) rather than the "old" 14nm Zen architecture from 2017, and thus performs similarly to a Ryzen 5 2600. These chips were extremely popular a few months ago due to their high performance-to-price ratio. They were selling for 85 dollars USD.

I managed to scoop one up right before they went out of stock on Amazon.


----------



## F3L4N (Jul 8, 2020)

Second PC i am using right now beacause Main PC is about to get a Watercooling Loop, and some other extras.

CPU: Core i7 4790
RAM: 16GB HyperX Fury
MB: MSI H81m-e34
GPU: Radeon R9 280X

Main PC:
CPU: Core i7 5960X
RAM: 64GB Corsair Vengeance LPX
MB: Rampage V Edit 10
GPU: RTX 2080Ti FE


----------



## Deleted member 106754 (Jul 8, 2020)

Spoiler











Here's my pride and joy, put it together as a Christmas present for myself last year. Some things like GPU and RAM is next on the upgrade list when there's some money for it but for now it's chugging along just fine. It was a blast to build a computer in this case.

*Dem parts n stuff*:


Spoiler



*Mobo*: Gigabyte X570 Aorus Master
*CPU*: AMD Ryzen 3900x
*GPU*: Asus ROG Strix 1070ti (A8G better binned version)
*RAM*: 16GB Corsair Vengeance LPX @ 3000Mhz (15-17-17-35)
*PSU*: Seasonsic Focus Plus 750W Gold

*Cooling*:
Be Quiet! Dark rock 4 (CPU)
4x Corsair LL120 RGB

*Storage*:
Samsung 960 Evo 250GB (Boot)
Samsung 850 Evo 500GB (Stream storage)
Samsung 850 Evo 500GB (Video project drive)
Kingston A400 1.92TB (Game drive)
WD Red 4TB HDD (YouTube storage)
WD Black 2TB HDD (Media Drive)


----------



## kitsunekoneko (Jul 10, 2020)

Gaming PC that I've had for about 6 years now. Just upgraded em to a nice Ryzen build in December.

CPU: Ryzen 5 2700x w/ aftermarket CoolerMaster Hyper 212 Black
MB: MSI B450 Tomahawk Max
RAM: Corsair Vengeance RGB Pro 16 GB
GPU: MSI GeForce RTX 2070S
PSU: Corsair RMx 650W
SSD: SanDisk Ultra 3D 2 TB
and my trusty old Toshiba 3TB HDD that hasnt given out... yet.

Blinding GIF of it lol:


Spoiler











Can't live without my video games...


----------



## WolfLight (Nov 1, 2020)

Case : NZXT 2019
graphics : RTX 2060
CPU : AMD Ryzen 3700X
Ram : 32gb 3200mhz corsair (rgb 4 sticks)
power supply : evga 850w
motherboard : asus rog B550-E
cooler : stock that came with the cpu.

so ya this is my resent build last month :3


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Nov 9, 2020)

2012 Dell 17R N7110, Intel i5 2450M CPU @ 2.5Ghz, 8Gb RAM, 1Tb Sandisk ssd, Windows 10 Home (clean install). AOC Aux display (stretch mode). It runs good for being so old but you know, gotta do what ya gotta do. Image shows VirtualBox running Win XP Pro SP3. The Host OS (Win 10) goes from cold startr to opening a browser window in about sixteen seconds. Win XP (virtual machine) boots instantly. I also have a Western Digital 2Tb My Notebook doing NAS duty. So far, it's doing fine after the rebuild. Win XP is for those games (a lot of them, I'm learning) that won't run on Windows 10.

Right now I'm trying to get a Very Good used Dell 17R that will become a straight Linux Mint machine. After taking stock of what programs I use, I have almost no "Windows Only" programs I need. All of my needs save for about two programs can be ran on Linux Mint. The two holdouts will run on Wine with no problems as long as I do the DirectX9 patch. Oh, forgot to mention the Logitech wireless keyboard and mouse.


----------



## FoxesYummy (Jan 4, 2021)

Mine (Dell Latitude E6440):


----------



## MagnusLucra (Jan 21, 2021)

I shouldn't have looked at this forum...
I'm fighting the urge to pull up newegg...


----------



## .Antho (Jan 29, 2021)

I have a pretty good rig going on I'd say!

Ryzen 5 1600, not OC
Vega 64 8gb VRAM
16gb DDR4 3600 memory
Phanteks p300s case
Corsair 750x fully modular gold rated PSU
Samsung C27FG73FQN monitor, a 27" 144hz 1080p curved display.
Corsair Scimitar Mouse
Corsair K70 in Cherry RED
... And a Teemo League of Legends Mousepad.


----------

